# Columbus is home! Our fur family (Keiko, Ciara & Columbus) is complete! :)



## Sephie (Jun 2, 2011)

We brought home our darlings Keiko and Ciara last Saturday night and they have been a real joy to both me and my fiance!  We spent loads of time playing with them and enjoyed their company so much! 

We were not sure when we would take home our big boy Columbus (he's 10 days younger than the girls) but an email from our breeder on Saturday morning surprised us as we weren't expecting to take him home until Sunday evening.

So we went off to pick him! He was fairly quiet but extremely skittish! He was so scared of the girls, and we had to separate them until today. They hissed and growled and poor Columbus was scared, so we put him in the bathroom with his own basket, water, food and litterbox.

This morning we took him down, played with him and cuddled him, he got to know us better but he's still scared. The 2 girls have been reintroduced to him now and we are all in the living room, still some hissing but much better than yesterday! And we hope they can hopefully sleep together after a bit! 

Now, on to some pics! 

Columbus in his carrier... gosh he's really big compared to the 2 girls! 









The 2 girls being curious about him!









Columbus looking around in the kitty room!









Columbus hiding amongst our shoes when he was brought downstairs









Hmmm... what's there?









Columbus exploring the living room


















Ciara and Columbus









This is how big Columbus is compared to the 2 girls!









Columbus sitting next to me this morning


















Sleeping...


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

aw, they're so sweet 
Ciara is adorable, love her little socks!
is keiko a little camera shy?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: they are all purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Aaaaawwwww. All so cute and gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yummy babies!! and you have gthe same cat tree as me!!


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Ooooh adorable!! That looks like a fun household, enjoy your new little family!!


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

They are *adorable*!

Columbus is so lovely, I have a soft spot for ginger kittens :001_wub:


----------



## Sephie (Jun 2, 2011)

Sakura-Chan said:


> They are *adorable*!
> 
> Columbus is so lovely, I have a soft spot for ginger kittens :001_wub:


He he! So do I!  I love them all but Columbus has a special soft spot in my heart 

And yes Keiko is a bit camera shy, porps!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice,I hope they all get along together (I'm sure they will).


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sooooo cute....I've got 3 cats as well


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're all gorgeous :001_wub: Hope that Columbus and the girls are soon best of friends :thumbsup:


----------



## Sephie (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, guys! 

Columbus is settling quite well in our house! He is still a little skittish from time to time, but I'm sure that will change with time! There's still hissing and growling from the girls, but each time I see it, he gets more comfortable with them and he gets to go closer and closer to them!

And the best thing is, now he can sleep in the kitten room with the girls and he's no longer crying at night!  Yay!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Superb. They're all absolutely lovely!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't he a little darling?? Love his sweet face, he looks so kind  Then compare that to the two naughty faces I have at home...


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I was going to ask you where your pics of Columbus were as I hadn't noticed this thread!  He is absolutely gorrrrrrrrgeous - what a cutie. It'll be interesting watching Columbus and Monty grow into huuuuge red Siberians, won't it?

Have you seen how massive male Siberians get?  Our babies' daddy is HUGE.

You have a lovely new kitty family.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, Columbus is stunning, your going to have sooooo much fun with them three.xxxxxx,_


----------



## Sephie (Jun 2, 2011)

Bonnie82 said:


> I was going to ask you where your pics of Columbus were as I hadn't noticed this thread!  He is absolutely gorrrrrrrrgeous - what a cutie. It'll be interesting watching Columbus and Monty grow into huuuuge red Siberians, won't it?
> 
> Have you seen how massive male Siberians get?  Our babies' daddy is HUGE.
> 
> You have a lovely new kitty family.


Yes we know how massive they get!  Hence we've got giant litter boxes already! Although all 3 can fit into one box at one time though of course that's not so pleasant! haha!

This is a pic of Columbus' dad!! Hugggeee!!!


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Ahhh he's huge and GORGEOUS.  I think Siberian males look sooo majestic and lovely.

This is our kittens' daddy:










It's hard to believe our babies will grow that huge isn't it?  Here is a pic of our kittens' dad as a kitten. It's amazing how much they change!


----------



## Sephie (Jun 2, 2011)

Bonnie82 said:


> Ahhh he's huge and GORGEOUS.  I think Siberian males look sooo majestic and lovely.
> 
> This is our kittens' daddy:
> 
> ...


Yes it is! I wouldn't have thought that was the same cat from his kitten pic!

I found a kitten pic of Columbus' dad and this is him! I think Columbus looks so similar to him so he'll probably grow up to look like him except that Columbus has a bit more white in him as he got that from his mum!


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Our kittens' dad is a colourpoint so was born with just a touch of blue on his face which then spread as he grew.  It's amazing how the colourpoints change over time. Neither of our kittens is a colourpoint but their brother is a cream colourpoint with red.

Columbus' dad is sooo gorgeous both as an adult cat and as a kitten.


----------

